# 4/29/13 Bluewater but not too deep



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

We made a trip out on Monday and started out trolling around the Oriskany and then went west in 200-400 feet of water. The water was blue, 74 degree with a few small weedlines and an increasing amount of scattered weeds as we went West. We were on the lookout for surface activity when we saw a splash on the surface. We trolled towards it and a 30lb or so yellowfin came shooting out of the water. We circled the area for a while and saw an inch long flying fish take off. Smallest one I have ever seen. It looked almost like a dragonfly. Then all hell broke loose. We were trolling 5 lines when the short line pulling a pink stretch 25 started pulling line then stopped. Then the left long line with an Islander/ballyoo combo started screaming. My buddy picked it up and started working it. Then the right long line with another Islander/ballyhoo combo started ripping. Now the two of us were hooked up with three lines still hanging in the water. Then my buddy's fish came off and I worked mine to the boat and gaffed it. We checked his Islander and found a bite off right at the hook; at least we saved the $20 lure!! We circled around the area and then moved off to the West again. We came up on lots of birds diving and chasing surface breaking fish. Then I saw an 18" dolphinfish shoot out of the water fleeing for his life!! A huge splash erupted where it leaped out of the water. I didn't see a bill but it looked too large for a tuna. We trolled around this area and my buddy picked up another wahoo on a red/black Wahoo Wacker. Then a black line of clouds developed south of us heading towards us. It was now 3PM and we decided to run in before the line got to us. Great day on the water and there were a lot of fishy signs.

Bob


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Sounds like a great day to me.

Thanks for sharing.:thumbup:


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome, Im dying to get out there


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

great day on the water.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice hoos!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about ! Nice job and thanks for the report.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hell yeah man!!! Now if we can get some decent weather!!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

One more week til I'm out there!!!!!!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

good post & pics, sounds like a great day to me too! yall killin me with these hoo pics! lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I think everyone needs to bump into some open water yellowfin. Did any of them bite what you were trolling?


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Great report Mr Bob!! I'm sure I will be done in a couple weeks don't catch them all leave me some!!


----------



## rustyboat (Mar 20, 2013)

great fishing trip. wahoo filets on the grill. you cant get no better than that!!!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Great report.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one guys, thanks for posting. Looks like the condition are really improving, need to come back home....


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding!! Always great to see these early season reports! Can't wait till later this month things really heat up!! Thanks for posting!

Robert


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nothing like some fresh hoo for dinner!!! good report!


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

Awesome job! Wahoo's are heating up.


----------

